# New Pics of My car!!!!!



## Nismogirlie (Feb 3, 2003)

I got some new pics of my Car!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Tight.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

you can be my nismo girl anytime!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nice


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice!


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

sweet ride but the rims dont look that good


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, i'm not a big fan of the rims either, but looks nice.


----------



## e_fizzy (May 3, 2003)

I love the front of your car. The car is looking hot.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

yeah, i like the front end of your car a lot, rims could use a little help...besides that, you got one tight nissan!


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

wish i could see more of ur rear  other than that nice car


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

beautiful S15 front end!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *beautiful S15 front end! *


hell yeah 

but get some different rims and make sure u paint ur sideskirts/rear end if it isn't already!! but SICK car man


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I love S13's with S15 conversions 

there is something about S13's asses and tail-lights I love.. compared to the S14's


----------



## fire_investigator (Aug 10, 2003)

very nice, im not a car person but that is very sweet! Id drive it... That says alot for a truck person.. lol


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

i think the rims are okay... maybe not as common as other styles, but they look nice IMO.

but the front bumper on the other hand....

just isnt my cup of tea.

nice car!


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice color also!

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

hot shit! except for the wheels . they gotsta go! nice car


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

that is one mean lookin 240. Keep up the nice work.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

i must say pretty sick


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

damn that car is off the hook. i've always loved the S15 front end, but when you put a girl behind it at the wheel, look out. if i lived closer i'd be all over you


----------



## Nismogirlie (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey guys I thought I would just clear up some stuff. I TOTALLY HATE THOSE RIMS!!!!!!! I bought the car with those on it and eventually they will be coming off. Thank you so much for all your compliments. I'm very excited about this car and I think the next big thing will be doing the 300zx brake upgrade in the front!! Also lookin to get an exhaust and waiting to get my bomex side skirt and rear painted and put on. I'll have more pics soon!! Once again thank you so much!!










I like these rims, or these tenzos like my brother!

Dont mind the dirty Tenzos.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Should I assume there is an sr20/ca18 in that sweet piece of car ass?


----------



## Nismogirlie (Feb 3, 2003)

SR20det baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Did I ever mention that I have a thing for redheads


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

oh man that is SICK. Friggin awesome car!


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hats off to you, that is one hell of a car


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I love your car. Just paint the rest of your body kit and get better rims...and you are set.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

those first rims are my fav. between the two.
damn girl, sr20deT, nice. the 'under tha hood' shots make it SOOO much sweeter. maybe i should make a trip over to seattle/tacoma some time


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

i think i just wet myself! nice ride.

Ben


----------



## Nismogirlie (Feb 3, 2003)

Ya Make a trip over and I'll let ya take it for a spin!!!!! hehe


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so you finally gotten it huh?

fully paid off?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im leaving right now, i'll contact you when i get closer


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Look's great.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

New Rims and a big FMIC would be my priorities...


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

man.. i cant talk shit.. the motor the look the excitement..

hehe...


----------



## Nismogirlie (Feb 3, 2003)

Well I'm very excited to say that my FMIC is on!! here are some pics we took with the cellphone!!





































GREDDY TYPE S!


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL... I live in Salem Oregon, hope to see you at some of the shows and races in the N.W.


----------



## Nismogirlie (Feb 3, 2003)

This one looks a little crooked because the left fender was off. Its being repainted!!!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, this car gets nicer and nicer everytime I see it. keep it going


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Man!!! Why can't I ever find any girls like you!?!? Goodness... I love that car. Absolutely Stunning.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

vodKA said:


> *Damn, this car gets nicer and nicer everytime I see it. keep it going  *


 Looks better than your pontiac, Boris


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hot.

Seth


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> *Man!!! Why can't I ever find any girls like you!?!? Goodness... I love that car. Absolutely Stunning. *


----------



## Nismogirlie (Feb 3, 2003)

well come up to washington!!!!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Keep up the good work....Your car keeps getting hotter and hotter....You Nismogirlie are the hotness!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice ride nismogirlie--keeps getting better--


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Looks better than your pontiac, Boris    *


No duh sam, but the 240 comes out to play this weekend hopefully, boostin!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

makes me cry beacuse my 240 wont look nearly as good for a couple years now...but damn, nice ass car...


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Sweet Lord..marry me now?


----------



## Nismogirlie (Feb 3, 2003)

Alright so she finally got these on and now shes not eatting the ground so much!!!!!





































and painted the calipers!!!!!



















Yep shes come a loonnnnnnnnnnggggggg way!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Late Night!*

Board thaought I would check it out. Pretty Good for a GIRL!JK Did you have the paint and work done localy? Let me know if there is anything you need and I will try to help out. :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

Niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

:banana: that is freaken sweet. love the body kit


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Looks great! Can't wait to see some new rims on the ride! Great looking engine!


----------

